# Newbie, eager to learn!



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

Hi all,
I read for a while on this forum, then I finally decided to join in because I saw very interesting topics, anwers and a nice community 
About snowboarding, I tried to learn it for too many years (5? 6?) without really succeed. Then, family life made me stop for too many years. 
I tried skiing last winter, but it is definitely less fascinating, so I am back to square zero on snowboarding. I am aching to go snowboarding in the pandemic winter, but here it is forbidden to do so!

I really hope to find insipiration and encouragement here!


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! 

I hope you will have the opportunity to get back on a snowboard sooner than later. And that you will get to experience the joy of being on the mountain and especially shredding powder (which is the best).


----------

